

Here's a look at just how big a problem 'freebooting' is for Facebook - datashovel
http://www.businessinsider.com/freebooting-video-on-facebook-2015-8

======
throw7
What's the problem here? Just send the money made from the ads to the actual
creator.

~~~
datashovel
That would be a good start. From what I understand they're not doing that
though.

